# Dx for skeletal maturity (hand)



## she803 (May 27, 2011)

Below is the report I'm trying to determine what icd-9 code to use for cpt 77072 (Bone age Studies):

HISTORY: Determined bone age

BONE AGE (HAND):

FINDINGS: 
A single PA view of the left hand and wrist was performed to assess skeletal maturity. The patient's chronologic age is 8 years 11 months. According to the standards of Greulich and Pyle, bone age most closely approximates 8 years, 10 months. A single standard deviation for a 9 year-old girl is 10.74 months. 

IMPRESSION: 
Normal bone age. 

Thank you,

Salima H, CPC

Radiology Coding Specialist


----------



## LScottCPC (May 27, 2011)

I would ask for the symptoms that caused the physician to order the exam.  Look at the codes in the 783.4x range and see if anything fits in there.  Hope this helps.

Lisa Scott, CPC, RCC


----------



## preserene (May 27, 2011)

V71.89, with addtional supportive diagnosis code V72.5 plus if any condition documented.

Why *V71.89 *is because the physician suspects something like some abnormal/subnormal growth pattern (from the epiphysial ends of the bones) and makes an evaluation by radiological studies for the  epiphysial ends growth of hand bones BUT NOT FOUND any abnormality (the developmental age being normal by the epiphysial ends of the bones through Xrays). 
Will it be ok with the available info you have given?
If the physician documented any symptom/condition like arrest of bone development or growth, then 733.91 could apply
Thank you


----------

